# Liv/Giant 27.5 - intrigue or Lust - anyone tried one?



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2012)

Missed the Giant demo in my area. Has anyone tried the Intrigue or the Lust. Looking to move up from my 26 Giant Cypher. I'm 5'7 and ride the women's M right now but am considering moving down to a small since I'm on the borderline.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

No (I attended a Liv\Giant demo recently and the Lusts and Intrigues were all taken) but consider a small Giant Trance 27.5 1. It's a confidence-inspiring, comfortable ripper. I currently have last year's Trance X 29er and I love it. If I could choose another bike it would be the Trance Advance 27.5. I am also 5'7 and size small fits me well.


----------



## Tavm (Nov 2, 2013)

I just got one for my wife. The bike is beautiful...rides like my Anthem, but more agile. Can't go wrong with either. As far as sizing...I'm 5'7" as well...and my wife is 5'4", with the three inches difference being my torso (we have the same inseam). I think a small frame would be a better fit.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i've seen both of them in the flesh. great bikes. it all depends on the amount of travel you want. i've ridden both 26 and 29 trances. great bikes. The two you mentioned might be women's specific, but it doesnt really matter too much. so keep the trance in mind!


----------



## LucindaInGA (Nov 25, 2007)

I demoed a Lust Advanced 0 a few weeks ago. It was an awesome bike! I'm waiting for my new Lust Advanced 2 to arrive in a couple of weeks.

My LBS said that the Lust alum bike is their best selling bike right now. It's even outselling men's bikes! There is a huge pent up demand for nice women's 27.5".

Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Notch Johnson (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello all,

I am looking at getting my wife a new Lust 2 (Christmas surprise) and I am struggling with the sizing. She is 5'5" and currently riding an older Jamis Dakar (non-womens specific) 17" bike.

I've found Giant's site to be lacking with regards to detailed geometry and/or a proper fitment guide. Through much Googling, I was able to find this sizing guide that is apparently not linked to their US site... https://www.giant-bicycles.com/backoffice/_upload_au/rider_height_frame_size.pdf

According to the chart, it looks like she should most definitely be on a Small (5'4" - 5'10"), however, the LBS bloke is saying that she should absolutely be on a Medium, but I believe he is basing this off of the geo from the Talon and other men's frame sizes as he mentioned that during our conversation. In the men's geo, the Medium covers a range from 5'7" - 6'1". When I mentioned the size chart I found, he said "that can't be right". Of course, like many shops these days, the LBS doesn't have either size in stock for a test fitting.

Can anyone confirm that that the Liv/Giant geo is indeed that different than the men's Giant geo, and perhaps make a suggestion for which frame size is correct for a 5'5" rider? Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## LucindaInGA (Nov 25, 2007)

Notch Johnson said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am looking at getting my wife a new Lust 2 (Christmas surprise) and I am struggling with the sizing. She is 5'5" and currently riding an older Jamis Dakar (non-womens specific) 17" bike.
> 
> ...


I was fitted at my local LBS by someone who is familiar with the geo of men and women's Giant mountain bikes. He rides an XTC himself. I'm between 5'4" and 5'5" and have standard women's dimensions (i.e. shorter torso) and a small is definitely the right size. I sure wouldn't want anything too big

Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Notch Johnson (Feb 16, 2008)

Thank you Lucinda! This is very helpful


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i'm 5'3 and ride XS-S. i would put her on a small.


----------



## LucindaInGA (Nov 25, 2007)

Notch Johnson said:


> Thank you Lucinda! This is very helpful


You're welcome. What a great gift for your wife. Please report back and let us know how she likes it!


----------



## Tavm (Nov 2, 2013)

The guy at your LBS doesn't know what he's talking about. The effective tt on the bike will be shorter, the grips thinner, and the bar length shorter to accommodate more narrow shoulders. 

While a medium will probably be too big but still doable--ideally she needs a small frame.


----------



## Notch Johnson (Feb 16, 2008)

You guys rock! Thanks so much for your help. I am going to try and order it (from another shop) today. Will post up pics & ride reports after the holidays. 

Thanks again and sorry to the OP for the thread-jack!


----------



## kirkbrode (May 20, 2010)

Any idea on the weight difference between comparable packages & sizes in the aluminum Lust and Intrigue?

I know the Intrigue is going be heavier (longer fork, dropper seat post, etc), but how much heavier?

Ideally I'd love to know the frame weight of an aluminum Lust and an aluminum Intrigue in the same size. But I'm not gonna hold my breath for that info.

Thanks.


----------



## gurban (Jan 13, 2014)

I just picked up my new Lust Advanced 2 last week. I am 5'6" with a 30.5" inseam and got a size medium. I test rode both the small and medium sizes and was definitely on the cusp between the 2 sizes, so I would agree that the size chart is off. I had seen that chart before I demoed the bikes as well so I went into the demo thinking I definitely needed a small. The small did feel pretty good, but the medium just felt a little better. Also, when a tried the small, I had to extend the seat post an inch or so past the max height line. As far as weights go, my bike weighs ~26lbs. I'm pretty sure I have seen that the aluminum Lust 1 is ~25lbs so maybe the components are a little lighter than the Lust Advanced 2. I demoed the Intrigue as well and would guess that it weighs around 29-30lbs. I hope this helps!


----------



## kirkbrode (May 20, 2010)

Thanks gurban!


----------



## LucindaInGA (Nov 25, 2007)

I got my Lust Advanced 2 a few weeks ago, size small. I love this bike! I made some mods and got the weight down to about 23.5 lbs with pdeals as weighed by the LBS. That's about 2 lbs less than out of the box.

Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tjdog800 (Aug 3, 2012)

LucindaInGA said:


> I got my Lust Advanced 2 a few weeks ago, size small. I love this bike! I made some mods and got the weight down to about 23.5 lbs with pdeals as weighed by the LBS. That's about 2 lbs less than out of the box.
> 
> Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk 2


What tricks did you use to get the weight down? Seat post, bar, tubeless? Do tell.


----------

